# Expat teachers in Dubai?



## Miss_Y

Hello, I have read through quite a lot of threads of salary and packages but they're all from different companies and organisations.... I haven't seen many from Expat Teachers?
I've been offered a Science teaching job in a school in Jumeirah that starts in Sept, and after looking at how well other jobs get paid I've really thought about not going. I'm only just completing my NQT year so don't have much teaching experience. But is there any advice any other teachers who live there can offer me?

Thanks, Miss_Y.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Do a search for teacher and salary, and threads concerning teachers salaries will pop up. Low salary is in the 8000 dirham range. Mid range/average is about 11 to 12k. High salary is 14k. 

They provide accomodations and transportation allowance usually. I have been around teachers who are happy enough on their salary and modest accomodations. If you live in a more simple manner, on an 11 to 12k salary, you could even save some. If you have to live the glamour life of dubai, then you might find yourself struggling. It really is about your lifestyle. If you try to keep up with the joneses, you will find your salary will not go far.


----------



## Elphaba

Head of Year or Departments, and of course, head teachers, do earn somewhat more, but as Jynx says if you do not have experience then you will be at the low end of the scale. It is standard for teachers to either have accommodation provided, or an allowance.

Is the school actually in Jumeirah or called Jumeirah something? There are quite a few around here, but your accomodation wouldn't be in this area so you'd have to consider the cost of travelling to and from work as it's unlikely a metro stop will be very close.

You wouldn't have the means for the high life, but with accommodation covered you should be OK even on a lowish salary. Bear in mind that there are often opportunities for tutoring to earn some extra money too.


----------



## Miss_Y

*thank you*

Yes I will definately search for threads relating to teacher salaries in Dubai. 

The school I will be working in is called EIS (Emirates International School: Jumeirah Campus). Does anybody know of this school?
They provide a partly furnished 1 bedroom flat (as I will be travelling alone), all utility bills paid for, and travel costs to and from work paid for too....

I have accepted the offer but I want as much info as I can before I go.
The main complex they house most of their staff is the Metropolitan Hotel Complex on Sheikh Zayed Road in Al Barsha......... Does anyone know what this is like? 

Thanks, Miss_Y


----------



## Elphaba

Miss_Y said:


> Yes I will definately search for threads relating to teacher salaries in Dubai.
> 
> The school I will be working in is called EIS (Emirates International School: Jumeirah Campus). Does anybody know of this school?
> They provide a partly furnished 1 bedroom flat (as I will be travelling alone), all utility bills paid for, and travel costs to and from work paid for too....
> 
> I have accepted the offer but I want as much info as I can before I go.
> The main complex they house most of their staff is the Metropolitan Hotel Complex on Sheikh Zayed Road in Al Barsha......... Does anyone know what this is like?
> 
> Thanks, Miss_Y


EIS Jumeirah isn't actually in Jumeirah. It's in what is generally known as Umm Sequim 3, or less commonly, but more correctly, Umm al Sheif (which is not where Umm Al Sheif Street is as that's between Umm Sequim 1 and Jumeirah 3!).

The Metropolitan is a slightly shabby hotel complex that has been there for many years. It includes the overpriced pub The Red Lion and the notorious Rattlesnake nightclub (avoid!). It's fairly central and easy enough to get cabs from there, but there is nothing in walking distance.

See the sticky thread about things you need to know and get yourself the latest edition of Dubai Explorer. Remember to pack a great deal of patience and a sense of humour.

Good luck!


----------



## Gavtek

The Business Bay metro station is quite close to the Metropolitan so that'll help you get around to most places easily and cheaply. There's also a cinema at the hotel, but generally it is a bit of a dump with the odd unsavoury character hanging around the car park in the early hours of the morning, but it's safe enough.

The Metropolitan is nowhere near Al Barsha though, it's opposite Safa Park.


----------



## Miss_Y

*Thank you..*

Hi thanks for the information on the School location and the hotel. The school has made it out like its something extraordinary, but your comments are much more real. 
I have a lot to think about now that I know the 'truth'.


----------



## Tawnyman

Miss_Y said:


> Hello, I have read through quite a lot of threads of salary and packages but they're all from different companies and organisations.... I haven't seen many from Expat Teachers?
> I've been offered a Science teaching job in a school in Jumeirah that starts in Sept, and after looking at how well other jobs get paid I've really thought about not going. I'm only just completing my NQT year so don't have much teaching experience. But is there any advice any other teachers who live there can offer me?
> 
> Thanks, Miss_Y.


Hi Miss Y

I hope you don't mind me messaging you but I was attracted to your message as you stated that not many teachers responded. I am a teacher who is very interested in moving to Dubai from Brighton in the UK and would love to hear any information you may have regarding salaries, accommodation, schools etc.

I have loads of questions but I will wait to see if you have the time to respond first.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## BedouGirl

I don't know what the apartments are like now, but they used to be quite sought after here. Because they are a bit older, they are bigger. The residential part of the complex is on the other side from the hotel and pub, etc. There's quite a nice Italian restaurant and a Chinese one too. They have also opened up the garden and turned it into something called Sky Bar for the winter months. Ask the school to put you in touch with other teachers living there. EIS has been around since long before I came to Dubai (1998). It used to be IB curriculum. Some of my friends' kids went there, some of the Royal family kids also went there at that time.


----------



## Devils19

*Help Required Please!!!*

Hi Guys,

I am struggling a little with what to do....I teach PE in a good school in the UK and have been offered a job out in Dubai in one of the private British Curriculum schools (I have read other posts and know its a good school) 

Just finding it really difficult to find answers to a few questions and wondered if anybody on here could help me at all??

I have been teaching for 5 years in the UK and have a degree and masters.

They have offered me: 

16,000 Dirhams a month
70,000 Dirhams per annum for accomodation or one of the apartments owned by the school
Full Medical Insurance 
Return flight to UK each year

Just wondered what people thought of that wage? I know its not bad but I am on an alright wage in UK as well? Is there a payscale used by private schools in Dubai? is there room for negotiation at all with pay and private schools or will they have their own system that matches a persons payscale in the UK? I have also heard that rental accommodation has fallen in the past year or so and have been told I should be able to get something nice for 70,000 is this accurate? 

Apologies for the 101 questions but I don't know anyone who can answer these questions for me and was hoping there might be someone on here working in a British curriculum school who could answer a few for me!!

Thanks


----------



## Pink Fairie

Hi I'm an expat teacher working in dubai and I think your salary offer is a decent one for you having 5 years experience, if you are single or a smaller family. Regarding your housing allowance, will you be looking for single accommodation or a family villa? If you have a spouse/children will the school sponsor them too or will you have to sponsor them? Will kids schooling be included too? Transportation included our will you be expected to hire a car? What is your relocation allowance? If you want to start checking out places you can rent there are websites you can look at (pm me for info). Good luck and if you do decide to come here Dubai is a fantastic place to live with a lot of stuff to do for pretty much everyone!


----------



## CVDS

I too am a teacher from the USA I hold a Master's Degree and I have to say that I do not make 11-12k a month as the median that suggested in the posts above- A lot of teachers I know make between 7-9k a month- So just make sure you shop a round a bit and see what offers you can get before you come here expecting one thing and not getting it. I was promised a shared flat with two other teachers or I could take the housing allowance (which was pretty low) but I would get it upfront. Then I get here and I'm told they have changed their policy and can only give me part of it up front and I would get the rest in installments- So I was stuck taking lousy accommodations until I can save for the agent fees and things for a nicer accommodation.

I love living in Dubai, I love my school I love my kids I'm teaching- I just hate that I didn't shop around just a little bit more and get paid what I deserve!

Just shop around before you accept offers and make sure that they follow through with what they say they are going to do!


Good Luck and Honestly I think you will like teaching here I know I do!


----------



## Devils19

Thanks or your replies guys!!

Sorry I should of Said in my first post that I am single so it would just be me coming out looking for either a 1 bedroom apartment of shared villa...not too fussed really as long as I get on well with the people I live with!

If anyone can help with some of the other questions that would be great thanks!


----------



## Pink Fairie

For singleton you should be ok on 16k per month, you would be able to have a half decent social life and for 70k housing allowance you will easily find a 1 bed apartment, make sure you shop around tho and chose your area carefully, I believe most leases are for the year! The school I work in has a pay-scale system which looks at your previous experience and qualifications etc. usually there is an annual increase and its tax free. Have they told you your shipping allowance? You may be able to rent furnished if its note generous! Where abouts is theschool you are looking at going to?


----------



## XmegaX

I am also looking to teach in or around Dubai, but have found my recruiter seems to discourage my wanting to teach out there, pushing instead for pretty much any other country. Did anyone have a similar experience? Do I even need to go through a recruiter? It seems like an amazing place to live and work, and I can surf! ( lol)

Should I look at state-run schools?

I have a Masters In Ed and 8 year experience. (math/science)


----------



## Pink Fairie

I didn't use a recruiter, I simply looked in the TES and applied directly, you could also look online at the schools websites in dubai to see what is available. With your experience and background plus subject you should be able to find something! Good luck


----------



## Amal_44

Totally agree- math and science with a western degree- sought after. best wishes!


----------



## XmegaX

Thank you so much for the replies. I sortof wonder if they get paid more for different school placements and that is why this person seems to discourage Dubai. Hmmm.

Ok, back to the Google :clap2:


----------



## Pink Fairie

From my experience with recruiting they already have silent agreements with a range of establishments, perhaps the more prestigious schools in dubai are more interested in employing a person who suits them and has the criteria they expect rather than paying the over inflated prices recruitment firms charge to do the job for them? Just a thought.....


----------



## XmegaX

That makes total sense, I need to do my homework!


----------



## gracie_23

Just sticking my oar in a bit here but hope i can be of some help..

I moved here 3 months ago with a bunch of friends who are all teachers (i'm not!). They work in varoius schools but the majority of them are working at 2 private international schools and I have to say that the whole process has been very good (apart from normally bad and slow service in some things that cannot be avoided here!)

ALL of them applied directly to the schools by sending cover letter and cv to the principal. Recruitment agencies were pushing to put them elsewhere in the middle east and were offering lower wages.

Their package is fab - a basic salary (which varies with years experience) which is on a standard scale offering a bonus for masters degrees and also years spent in the school, large 1 bed unfurnished accomodation, a furnishing allowance (which has been enough for ikea type furniture), healthcare, 1 return flight home a year.
The schools also helped them out step by step with EVERYTHING! Opening bank accounts, getting driving license etc.

Since being here I have met other teachers that first came here through agencies or didnt research properly into the school and ended up having a few nightmare years until they could break their contract (another thing to consider is that if you dont fulfil the contract which could be upto 3 years then you may get a working ban so cannot stay in Dubai!). So definately do your research!! 

And 1 more thing - the living expenses subject is always going to be different for different people! I know people on 11k per month (accomodation already provided!) who send almost half of it home and still go out fri and sat nights, but i also know people on the same amount that struggle.. It totally depends on why you're here. If you're here to save then you will. If you have a fondness for the malls then you wont!!


----------



## XmegaX

Gracie, that is exactly what I needed to hear, thank you so much. 

It is easy to get caught up in an idea and want to jump on the first offer or agency that you connect with. Plus I am a dork and think everyone is my friend, so I need to look at it from the business side...an agency IS getting paid to place, and not be Mega's new bff. lol

Mahalo for taking the time to share your thoughts.


----------



## XmegaX

..Oh, and I am so not a shopper/partier and live within my means. I am cheap...fast food, surfboard, gym.... good to go. lol.


----------



## gracie_23

XmegaX said:


> ..Oh, and I am so not a shopper/partier and live within my means. I am cheap...fast food, surfboard, gym.... good to go. lol.


Good to hear it! Very similar to myself.. Although it's very easy when u make friends here to go with their flow of expensive brunches and nights out etc, BUT no matter what everyone says it's not as expensive to live out here if u stick to local branded food from shops, drink in places with 2 for 1 deals etc..then save the fancy places for a monthly treat!

By the way, there area few surfers down on the beach but iv never seen any surf worth gettin in water for but kite surfing is very big here, having a beach dedicated to it perhaps u might wanna try that..?


----------



## Pink Fairie

Gracie I think I work with your friends lol my apartment is like an ikea showroom lol! In all seriousness tho, you are totally right, I applied direct like I said and had an interview with head! If you wanna pm me il give you some contacts for schools x


----------



## Pink Fairie

That is xmega x to pm for info inc schools lol!


----------



## Canuck_Sens

The demand for teachers are high. My teacher friends from Abu Dhabi confirmed awhile ago.

So apply, but please be good on what you do! 

Also, I realized that there are more females teaching than males. Why is that ?


----------



## XmegaX

I am having a bit of a difficulty. I have a list of public schools, but only two of them have US/MOE curriculum?

I wonder if I am looking in the right place. I will take anyone to dinner who can give me email contact info to cold-send my CV.  

,,,back to the search, it is actually quite exciting.


Canuk, it just seems that is the way of it in most places. Females especially for elementary.


----------



## XmegaX

Wow...never mind, figured it out and in talks already! You guys are goooood.....

*breathes*

:clap2:


----------



## lkr222

That is an excellent package! Go for it you will not regret it! I have same amount of experience and make a lot less. Go for it. Private message me with any questions.


----------



## Pink Fairie

Good luck


----------



## CRUISE CONTROL

Elphaba said:


> Head of Year or Departments, and of course, head teachers, do earn somewhat more, but as Jynx says if you do not have experience then you will be at the low end of the scale. It is standard for teachers to either have accommodation provided, or an allowance.
> 
> Is the school actually in Jumeirah or called Jumeirah something? There are quite a few around here, but your accomodation wouldn't be in this area so you'd have to consider the cost of travelling to and from work as it's unlikely a metro stop will be very close.
> 
> You wouldn't have the means for the high life, but with accommodation covered you should be OK even on a lowish salary. Bear in mind that there are often opportunities for tutoring to earn some extra money too.



Elpha,

A quick question. I heard that If someone is on a work visa . He / She is not allowed to tutor part time? Is that true. Because teaching is my passion. Though I am working in a company but very much interested in teaching even as a volunteer.


----------



## Elphaba

CRUISE CONTROL said:


> Elpha,
> 
> A quick question. I heard that If someone is on a work visa . He / She is not allowed to tutor part time? Is that true. Because teaching is my passion. Though I am working in a company but very much interested in teaching even as a volunteer.


If you take a second job, or want to work freelance you require formal permission from your sponsor in order to do so.


----------



## CRUISE CONTROL

Elphaba said:


> If you take a second job, or want to work freelance you require formal permission from your sponsor in order to do so.




Got It !! Thanks Elphaba


----------



## PAC1960

*Metropolitan Hotel Complex on Sheikh Zayed Road in Al Barsha*



Miss_Y said:


> Yes I will definately search for threads relating to teacher salaries in Dubai.
> 
> The school I will be working in is called EIS (Emirates International School: Jumeirah Campus). Does anybody know of this school?
> They provide a partly furnished 1 bedroom flat (as I will be travelling alone), all utility bills paid for, and travel costs to and from work paid for too....
> 
> I have accepted the offer but I want as much info as I can before I go.
> The main complex they house most of their staff is the Metropolitan Hotel Complex on Sheikh Zayed Road in Al Barsha......... Does anyone know what this is like?
> 
> Thanks, Miss_Y


Metropolitan Hotel Complex on Sheikh Zayed Road in Al Barsha

It's a 5* Hotel. Given a 8.3 out of 10 rating by fussy holiday makers paying £600 per week - but this includes breakfast.


----------



## starlingcollege

I know this is a little off topic but since the thread is fairly recent, I thought I would give it a shot. I'm in search of a primary tutor for my children. Must have taught in the American system previously. I have contacted the American schools as suggested by our current school with little success. The right candidate can be a current teach or perhaps a stay-at-home mom who taught prior to their relocation. Thanks.


----------



## cuba

gracie_23 said:


> Just sticking my oar in a bit here but hope i can be of some help..
> 
> I moved here 3 months ago with a bunch of friends who are all teachers (i'm not!). They work in varoius schools but the majority of them are working at 2 private international schools and I have to say that the whole process has been very good (apart from normally bad and slow service in some things that cannot be avoided here!)
> 
> ALL of them applied directly to the schools by sending cover letter and cv to the principal. Recruitment agencies were pushing to put them elsewhere in the middle east and were offering lower wages.
> 
> Their package is fab - a basic salary (which varies with years experience) which is on a standard scale offering a bonus for masters degrees and also years spent in the school, large 1 bed unfurnished accomodation, a furnishing allowance (which has been enough for ikea type furniture), healthcare, 1 return flight home a year.
> The schools also helped them out step by step with EVERYTHING! Opening bank accounts, getting driving license etc.
> 
> Since being here I have met other teachers that first came here through agencies or didnt research properly into the school and ended up having a few nightmare years until they could break their contract (another thing to consider is that if you dont fulfil the contract which could be upto 3 years then you may get a working ban so cannot stay in Dubai!). So definately do your research!!
> 
> And 1 more thing - the living expenses subject is always going to be different for different people! I know people on 11k per month (accomodation already provided!) who send almost half of it home and still go out fri and sat nights, but i also know people on the same amount that struggle.. It totally depends on why you're here. If you're here to save then you will. If you have a fondness for the malls then you wont!!


Hi, I'm hoping to find a teaching job in Dubai for Sept 2012, would you have any recommendations for schools I should send my cv to? Thanks


----------



## Aim1989

Hi Guys.

I'm applying for teaching posts in British International schools at the moment. I'm quite concerned that I've left it so late (not by my own choice) so I'd like to know if anyone else has been successful despite applying so late?

Thanks!


----------



## jockburke

I do not think you will save that much with 16000 per month. The housing allowance is not bad though.


----------

